# Titled Chopper Offspring



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking for any info on Titled Clubmead's Road Warrior "Chopper" offspring.
I just purchased a young dog sired by Chopper x MH Dam from Watermarks the Boss. She is going to be a HT and hunting companion.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

There are no FC or AFC Chopper offspring. There are many with hunt test titles and a number that are QAA. You can buy a complete report of titles offspring from the AKC. You might get a better idea by looking at top derby dogs sired by Chopper.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

The oldest Chopper offspring that I'm aware of were born summer 2006. That would make them around 3 1/2 years old now. Pretty young yet to be holding field trial titles. Go to entryexpress.net and search for offspring by sire. You should get a fairly long list to click through. For some reason, there are some dogs I know of that didn't show up when I did that search, and I know they've been entered in trials. Maybe some spelling problems, I don't know...

The Chopper dog I own seems to be a pretty good prospect.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Stand Bye

I am sure there will be several after this trial season....Hopefully including My Girl


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

My Chopper female turns 3 in late March. She won a Qual in September, but is not running AA yet. One of her littermates is also qualified.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

First Chopper puppies were born 11/6/05. I would guess we would see some titled offspring this year. Several placing or jamming all age stakes.

Mike


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Which bitch is your dog outta i also have one outta a boss bitch.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

SHe is out of Chopper x Lou U Got Some Splaining To Do MH
Let me know if you happen to have a sibling. She was whelped 11/30/2008


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a chopper son out of a creek robber daughter. He is bright and a good marker. Mr. Wiley is with the Mosers and I get good reports on his progress. His basics were done by the Littles from Canada. He is looking like a good prospect but only time will tell. Wiley is an easy dog to train as is his brother Jack who is with Kristen Hoffman. I sure they will be making their mark on the game!
Rookie


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

any with wins yet?


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mines outta Laurie Darlin was 2 on 11-08-2007


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

rookie said:


> I have a chopper son out of a creek robber daughter. He is bright and a good marker. Mr. Wiley is with the Mosers and I get good reports on his progress. His basics were done by the Littles from Canada. He is looking like a good prospect but only time will tell. Wiley is an easy dog to train as is his brother Jack who is with Kristen Hoffman. I sure they will be making their mark on the game!
> Rookie


 I talked to Jacks owner and Jack took first place at a puppy trial with Kristen Hoffman as Jacks handler


----------



## SHANNON (May 30, 2008)

was this chopper x creek robber female breeding out of south carolina by any chance


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

My Chopper bitch Seaside's Get The Part Started had 34 Derby points, QAA at 2 yrs old and so far at 3 yrs old has a 2nd in a 74 dog Limited All-Age at DelBay 10/09 and a 3rd in the Open All-Age at Central New York 8/09 and several Jams. 
And to top off her year on Feb. 3, 2010 she whelped 13 beautiful, healthy pups, 6 boys and 7 girls. I'd say she had quite a year and she won't be 4 until April 6.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

SHANNON said:


> was this chopper x creek robber female breeding out of south carolina by any chance


The answer is yes! The breeder was Claude Smith. I was told of this breeding by a close friend who bought Jack Mr Wileys litter mate. Felix Mock strongly recommended this litter as he felt strongly that the Bitch would have done very well in Field Trials. Claude Mom did a great job of early socialization so the early yard work went very smooth. only problem to date was noise on marks. That has been corrected by Bill and Don Little. I was looking for a Female but settled on Wiley very happy with dog. I think all of that litter has great potential.
Rookie


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

RodneyB46 said:


> any with wins yet?


My 3 year old Chopper bitch won the Open at the recent Kanas City Retriever Clubs Club Trial. She also got a JAM in the Amateur.
Does that count? LOL


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

mjh345 said:


> My 3 year old Chopper bitch won the Open at the recent Kanas City Retriever Clubs Club Trial. She also got a JAM in the Amateur.
> Does that count? LOL



When I read that the first time, I missed the fact that it was a club trial... I was about to go look your dog up on entryexpress!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> My 3 year old Chopper bitch won the Open at the recent Kanas City Retriever Clubs Club Trial. She also got a JAM in the Amateur.
> Does that count? LOL


I would say that counts 
I think we'll see a few of them tittle this year 
And for who said 3.5 years. Is a little early yet 
I would say its just about the right time to start 
Getting tittles when in the hands of quality handlers
Butt people that know me its chops carbon or nothing


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like Bill Freuhling's Chopper dog, Wood River's Coolwater, won the AM at the Phoenix trial this past weekend. His DOB is showing to be 3/8/06.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

chad costa's chopper dog Hoot N Holler jus won the Am in north Cal. also has has open 2nd this year DOB 5/26/07


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a pup from the Chopper x Keliah litter that produced Pink (NDC) and a couple of derby list pups. I only ran 5-6 derbies with a win & 7 pts. My Stella was QAA at approx 28 mos I think. She has since been to the 4th in several opens & Ams but no pts yet. I'm pleased with her and think she has potential to title at some pt. She just turned 3 yrs old. Stella is like many Chopper pups I've seen. Lots of style & desire, good markers.......


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Looks like Bill Freuhling's Chopper dog, Wood River's Coolwater, won the AM at the Phoenix trial this past weekend. His DOB is showing to be 3/8/06.


Hank is a fantastic dog, good looking son of a gun too...but you gotta give momma some of the credit too

NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior (Chopper)

X

FC Mad River's Maggie Mc Bunn


pretty high power couple right there 

Watched Hank for two days being trained by Don Remien in Niland, he is going to be a star


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Looks like Bill Freuhling's Chopper dog, Wood River's Coolwater, won the AM at the Phoenix trial this past weekend. His DOB is showing to be 3/8/06.


 
Congrats. Didn't realize Chopper had pups 4 yrs old.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

RodneyB46 said:


> any with wins yet?


Wood River's Coolwater "Hank" has an Am win. He was QAA at about 18 months. His brother Mission Mountain Rock'n Amandeus has an Open Jam. They are littermates to my HRCH Mad River's Supernova "Star". Their Dam is FC Mad River's Maggie Mcbunn. Star will be whelping her first litter by FC Candlewood's Man in Black in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

My Chopper dog, _Ten Bears Lady Abagail_, just won the Open this weekend at Sooner Retriever Club, trained and handled by Bill Schrader of Two Step Kennels. Her DOB is 3/22/07. This was only her second Open to run.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Seaside's Bullwinkle got an Open 2nd at Cajun Riviera a couple of weekends ago. He's 4 years old.

Much of a stud's success depends on who is buying the pups. From what I can determine, Chopper is getting bred a lot and getting great placement. I would expect to see a bunch of FC AFC's within the next 3 years.

Maybe the hottest young dogs running AA this Spring were sired by FC AFC Blue and FC AFC Cosmo.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Franco, who's FC AFC Blue?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

rolando_cornelio said:


> chad costa's chopper dog Hoot N Holler jus won the Am in north Cal. also has has open 2nd this year DOB 5/26/07


atta boy Hoot!!!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

chad costas Hoot and Holler also has open win before age three and is qualified for both nationals! better watch out for him


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

rolando_cornelio said:


> chad costas Hoot and Holler also has open win before age three and is qualified for both nationals! better watch out for him


And when is the repeat breeding Rolando !!??


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

october is looking like when it will happen! cant wait!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Franco, who's FC AFC Blue?


FC AFC It's All Over Baby Blue


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Franco said:


> FC AFC It's All Over Baby Blue


Curious what dogs you were talking about? I have two pups out of his litter mate Willow D One. Choc male Q-aa 26months, promising pirate male. Exceptional water dogs, it's just in their way! He seems he gets more repeat breedings than any other males! Whats the scoop on him?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> I would say that counts
> I think we'll see a few of them tittle this year
> And for who said 3.5 years. Is a little early yet
> I would say its just about the right time to start
> ...


 
Anyone here know if this is some sort of Japanese poem? 


heheheh-sorry Jeff.....


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

At least two I know of both have open wins, 8 pts toward an FC & are qualified to run the nat'l this fall: Fresh Squeezed Juice & his littermate, SML Stella's Got Her Groove. Both 3 yr olds.


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

My Chopper bitch Seaside's Get The Party Started completed her FC this weekend in an 80 dog Limited at South Jersey. Congrats to Pat Martin who did a superb job handling her.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Equas (wish I knew your name) Congratulations!

Quite a feat. 

Chopper has proven himself as a sire. Obviously a great dog. Sure liked his daddy too


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

equus said:


> My Chopper bitch Seaside's Get The Party Started completed her FC this weekend in an 80 dog Limited at South Jersey. Congrats to Pat Martin who did a superb job handling her.


Congratulations to "Pink" - *New FC* Seaside's Get The Party Started and owner, Mike Ballezi, Pat Martin (handler) and Al Arthur of Sandhill Kennels on "Pink's" FC at under 4 1/2 yrs old!!!

From what I understand, two of her Open wins were with an Amateur handling her, so she has got to be closing in on an AFC title soon too. 

I feel very fortunate to own one of her 7 month old pups, sired by Pat Martin's FC AFC Aran Islands Dugan and hope for great things from him too.

Congrats again!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Dan Wegner said:


> Congratulations to "Pink" - *New FC* Seaside's Get The Party Started and owner, Mike Ballezi, Pat Martin (handler) and Al Arthur of Sandhill Kennels on "Pink's" FC at under 4 1/2 yrs old!!!
> 
> From what I understand, two of her Open wins were with an Amateur handling her, so she has got to be closing in on an AFC title soon too.


I thought two Open wins with an Am handling would give you both FC & AFC titles. 
No?


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> I thought two Open wins with an Am handling would give you both FC & AFC titles.
> No?


My bad. The other placement I was thinking of was owner handled to a 2nd in the Del Bay Limited All-Age last October, not a win, but still pretty nice results regardless of who's standing next to her at the line.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Daniels said:


> Thats only 10 points. It takes 10 for a FC, but 15 for AFC. If an AM handles a dog in the open than the points do go towards both titles, However the dog will still need another 5 points for her AFC. Unless theres something I'm missing?


mjh is correct 10 open points with a win when handled by an amateur gets you both the FC and AFC..


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

You need 15 points for AFC. You need more than 2 Open wins for and AFC. If a Am handles in the open and wins, or places in the Open the points goes towards both FC, AFC titles.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

This dialog about AFC requirements gives credence to "beware what you hear on the internet".;-) HPW


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Not to change the direction of this thread, but I've heard some things that make me think that Chopper's career as a stud dog may be slowing down. A litter I had a deposit on recently did not carry to completion, with the breeder complaining of poor quality sperm. His bitch had produced large litters on the two other occasions he bred her. Another litter I was looking at produced only two pups, even though the dam had produced normal-sized litters with two previous breedings. The second-hand info I got was that the motility of the sperm in the straws were not of the best quality. Has anyone else heard anything about quality of Chopper's straws? Just asking . . .


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

If an amateur handles a dog to it's FC then it also becomes an AFC regardless of the number of points.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Laura, Have you been reading the rules again! HPW


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

It's interesting that people would discuss rules without quoting them.

From page 24 of the rule book:



> At present, to acquire an Amateur Field Championship,
> a Retriever must win:
> (1) a National Championship Stake, handled by an
> Amateur, or a National Amateur Championship Stake or
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Daniels said:


> 10 open points and a win, would be 15 total points. so yes that would be a afc. but he said 2 wins, which is only 10 points. 10 wont give you a AFC.





> At present, to acquire an Amateur Field Championship,
> a Retriever must win:
> (1) a National Championship Stake, handled by an
> Amateur, or a National Amateur Championship Stake or
> ...



taken from page 24 of the RTFRET

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf


You beat me to it Buzz, just wanted to back it up with proper documentation


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> This dialog about AFC requirements gives credence to "beware what you hear on the internet".;-) HPW


 
Ah c'mon Harry....

.... If'n I heard it on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

_10 points will not make AFC. I own FC AFC, I know how many points his AFC took. When and AM handles in an OPEN, a win or placement points count towards the dogs Open titles and Amateur titles. The OPEN points do not count for the yearly Amateur total yearly race(Top AM dog of the year).The dogs needs 15 points for and AFC. Two wins, by and AM, in the OPEN will earn his FC. 5 more points in the OPEN or the Amateur handled by and AM will earn his AFC. You Need 15 points for and AFC._


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Ah c'mon Harry....
> 
> .... If'n I heard it on the internet, it must be true.


If I said it you can bet I thought it was so BUT that sure does not make it so! ;-) In fact well...... nevermind. HPW


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I had several calls and made several calls on this topic of 10 open points with a win, by a AM to make and FC AFC. Most agreed with me, BUT the rule book states that I am wrong. So I am wrong!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Petrovish of Ammo fame, made his first dog an FC/AFC with two open wins, no amateur points. IIRC. 

It's true, just uncommon.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Double D,
3 have their wins....you forgot the Freeway, Lorri


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

So there is at least 6 Chopper dogs with AA wins, plus the one that already titled.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Make that two titled Chopper offspring:

AFC Hoot n Holler - Chad Costa


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

So, in the Stud world of who's who How does Chopper stack up?

Has anyone notice that he matches up with certain females better?


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Chopper daughter, "Pink" - *FC Seaside's Get The Party Started*, who just titled a few weeks ago with a win at South Jersey, took a 2nd in the Open at Buckeye last weekend (handled by Al Arthur), qualifying her for the National. Looks like "Choppers" offsring is starting to roll!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Lorri said:


> Hey Double D,
> 3 have their wins....you forgot the Freeway, Lorri


Yep, Freeway too. And I just heard (didn't see it anywhere) that Pink just got an AA win. So that would be 4 dogs from that litter to win AA stakes as 3 yr olds if Pink got a win.


----------



## pjlranch (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr.Robert just wanted to say Thanks for helping me find my dog!!!!
Thanks,Percy


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!




JeffLusk said:


> atta boy Hoot!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Since my 9/22 post both Stella & Juice titled the next weekend in separate trials.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> Since my 9/22 post both Stella & Juice titled the next weekend in separate trials.[/QUOT
> 
> paul has one out of this litter named freeway. one helluva a dog. he will be titled soon. keila has never gotten the recognition she deserves. thats one dog that should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Kip...I agree fully. This years National has shown just how great a Dog Keila was. Gets from all 3 breedings competing.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> So there is at least 6 Chopper dogs with AA wins, plus the one that already titled.


Now there are at least 7 Chopper dogs with AA wins.... My "Ruckus"-

_Contempt of Court_ regards-----


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

kip said:


> Granddaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Since my 9/22 post both Stella & Juice titled the next weekend in separate trials.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

God bless FC-AFC Tequilla Sunrise IX


----------

